
The Forgotten Midwest Craze for Palaces Made Out of Grain - benbreen
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-forgotten-midwest-craze-for-building-palaces-out-of-grain
======
Amorymeltzer
If you get a chance, stop off in Mitchell, SD, and see the Corn Palace. We
stopped for a few hours when driving across the country, it's right on I-90.
It really is a sightseeing opportunity; to those living in cities by a coast,
the corn palace is a perfect symbol of a very different life. Worth getting a
feel for, even if just for lunch.

~~~
maxerickson
This is like making sure you visit the Statue of Liberty to get an idea of
what life is like in NYC.

~~~
bkjelden
Yea, I grew up in SD and I wouldn't really consider the corn palace indicative
of life there.

But it's still a unique building and worth seeing if you're driving across the
country and generally interested in those kinds of things.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
I suppose that's more the vibe I was going for. Lady Liberty isn't indicative
of life in NYC but it is a lasting symbol, and the ethos in the city has
certainly grown in its presence.

------
oska
These all look very vulnerable to any wolf with a good set of lungs.

------
billybilly1920
All it links to is a black page asking me to subscribe to some newsletter.

~~~
gry
Not sure how you get by, friend. There's a long Internet story to tell…

